# Carlo Ancelotti racconta l'incredibile arrivo di Kakà



## Super_Lollo (14 Aprile 2016)

Prendo un paio di passaggi fondamentali dal libro di Carletto che mi hanno quasi commosso : 

«L’estate 2003 è stata quella dello sbarco di un marziano. Un enfant prodige, nel parco giochi dei campioni d’Europa…»

Regina Brandao, psicologa ai tempi della Seleçao, quando lo incontrò per la prima volta: “Lo dissi subito ai dirigenti brasiliani che aveva qualcosa di speciale: la determinazione, l’autostima, la voglia di arrivare. Parlarci era meraviglioso, ti metteva di buon umore. A 14 anni lo convocarono nella selezione con i sedicenni. Aveva un bel carattere e nessuno se la prendeva quando Riki gli toglieva il posto: d’altronde, come fai ad arrabbiarti con uno tanto più dotato di te? ” Eh, appunto, come fai?

Carlo : " All’inizio per me stavamo parlando di un acquisto al buio, poiché non l’avevo mai visto, nemmeno in cassetta, e una punta di preoccupazione ovviamente c’era. Tutti mi dicevano la stessa cosa: “Si, ha delle potenzialità, però non è velocissimo. In italia potrebbe trovare difficoltà negli spazi stretti…” Non svelo i nomi dei miei informatori per evitare a tutti loro una brutta figura. Moggi poi da Torino iniziò a bombardare con battutine del tipo:”con quel nome lì in Italia è spacciato”, “non abbiamo voglia di Kakà”, “alla Juve siamo tutti stitici”… Era puro cabaret e mi venne un dubbio: stai a vedere che ha ragione Lucianone, e non sarebbe una novità.» 

«Quando lo vidi la prima volta mi misi le mani nei capelli: occhialini, pettinatissimo, faccia da bravo ragazzo, solo non vedevo la cartella con i libri e la merendina. Oddio, abbiamo preso uno studente universitario. Benvenuto all’Erasmus.

Finalmente un bel giorno si presentò da noi per allenarsi. Prima domanda che avrei voluto fargli:’Hai avvertito papà e mamma che oggi non vai a scuola?’. *Poi però è sceso in campo e… Apriti cielo. Ma apriti per davvero…* Con il pallone tra i piedi era mostruoso. Uno dei giocatori più forti che abbia mai allenato.»

«Al primo contrasto si trovò di fronte Gattuso, che gli diede una spallata terrificante, ma non riuscì a rubargli il pallone. Rino la prese con estrema filosofia, allietandoci anche con un dolce pensiero, conseguente a quell’azione:”ma vaffancul!”. A modo suo stava promuovendo il suo nuovo compagno. Il quale, dopo aver tenuto il pallone, ha fatto un lancio di trenta metri, fregando anche Nesta che non riuscì a intercettarlo. “No, aspetta un attimo, c’è qualcosa che non va. Signore mio che calciatore ci hai spedito quaggiù?” Primo, secondo, quinto allenamento, sempre uguale. E ho pensato “Caro Moggi, sarà perché mangio tanto, ma a me piace Kakà!” Quando toglieva gli occhialini e infilava i mutandoni, diventava quello che non ti saresti mai aspettato: un fuoriclasse meraviglioso.»

Copyright dal libro di Carlo Ancelotti


----------



## bonvo74 (14 Aprile 2016)




----------



## IlCigno (14 Aprile 2016)

... Vuoi farmi piangere ...


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Aprile 2016)

“Caro Moggi, sarà perché mangio tanto, ma a me piace Kakà!” Quando toglieva gli occhialini e infilava i mutandoni, diventava quello che non ti saresti mai aspettato: un fuoriclasse meraviglioso.»

Ma sto passaggio ridicolo chi l'ha scritto!?..

Comunque confermo che pure io pensavo fosse na pippa..invece......


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Aprile 2016)

Non ce la faccio... troppi ricordi.
Mi ricordo l'esordio in campionato ad Ancona, si intuì subito che avevamo preso un mostro!!
In quel primo campionato fece molti gol con un controllo orientato che lasciava sul posto lo sbigottito difensore di turno e una progressione disumana, poi dinanzi al portiere freddezza e palla all'angolino. Elegante, tecnico, potente, ragazzo per bene.
Lui, sheva e quello squadrone hanno scandito la mia giovinezza. Ah, bei tempi....


----------



## bonvo74 (14 Aprile 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ce la faccio... troppi ricordi.
> Mi ricordo l'esordio in campionato ad Ancona, si intuì subito che avevamo preso un mostro!!
> In quel primo campionato fece molti gol con un controllo orientato che lasciava sul posto lo sbigottito difensore di turno e una progressione disumana, poi dinanzi al portiere freddezza e palla all'angolino. Elegante, tecnico, potente, ragazzo per bene.
> Lui, sheva e quello squadrone hanno scandito la mia giovinezza. Ah, bei tempi....



Ero allo stadio quel giorno


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Aprile 2016)

bonvo74 ha scritto:


> Ero allo stadio quel giorno



Sei stato dunque testimone della discesa sulla terra di un alieno!!!
Quell'anno avevamo davvero uno squadrone . Son praticamente certo che la rosa fosse molto più forte di quella dell'anno precedente e quindi il bis in Europa era fattibile. Successe però una sciagura che non voglio nemmeno ricordare.
In campo nazionale per me invece è inspiegabile che quella rosa abbia vinto un solo campionato. In quegli anni si che eravamo padroni di campo e gioco. C'era seedorf che dettava legge in mezzo al campo, pirlo che insegnava calcio, kaka che affondava come una lama nel burro e sheva che segnava praticamente sempre. Ma la lista di fenomeni è lunga, dovrei citarli tutti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Aprile 2016)

ecco adesso mi metto a piangere


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Aprile 2016)

IlCigno ha scritto:


> ... Vuoi farmi piangere ...



io se leggo sopra mi metto a piangere seriamente


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Aprile 2016)

Se si vuole fare un appunto bisogna dire che è stato sovrumano solo al Milan e per 3 stagioni,
anche se non comprendo la gioia di molti quando è andato via dopo il suo ritorno, 
era ancora parecchie spanne sopra tutti i nostri paracarri.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Aprile 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se si vuole fare un appunto bisogna dire che è stato sovrumano solo al Milan e per 3 stagioni,
> anche se non comprendo la gioia di molti quando è andato via dopo il suo ritorno,
> era ancora parecchie spanne sopra tutti i nostri paracarri.


Assolutamente concorde , anche il Kaka bis era di gran lunga il più forte della rosa


----------



## mistergao (14 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Prendo un paio di passaggi fondamentali dal libro di Carletto che mi hanno quasi commosso :
> 
> «L’estate 2003 è stata quella dello sbarco di un marziano. Un enfant prodige, nel parco giochi dei campioni d’Europa…»
> 
> ...



Per quanto possa valere, un ricordo ce l'ho anch'io.
Estate 2003, appena prima del campionato: come Ancelotti giustamente ricorda, non si contavano le battutine di Moggi all'indirizzo di Kakà. Un giorno un cronista della Gazzetta va a Brescia ad intervistare Mazzone, il quale dice: "Kakà l'avevano proposto anche a noi e poi nun s'è fatto gnente. E sai perchè? Perchè questo per Brescia è troppo bbono".
Io invece ho sempre pensato che le battutine di Moggi fossero una sorta di "De vulpe et uva": non posso averlo e dico che non vale tanto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Aprile 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Per quanto possa valere, un ricordo ce l'ho anch'io.
> Estate 2003, appena prima del campionato: come Ancelotti giustamente ricorda, non si contavano le battutine di Moggi all'indirizzo di Kakà. Un giorno un cronista della Gazzetta va a Brescia ad intervistare Mazzone, il quale dice: "Kakà l'avevano proposto anche a noi e poi nun s'è fatto gnente. E sai perchè? Perchè questo per Brescia è troppo bbono".
> Io invece ho sempre pensato che le battutine di Moggi fossero una sorta di "De vulpe et uva": non posso averlo e dico che non vale tanto.



L'ho già raccontata altre volte e la ripeto ancora .. prima partita di Kaka io e mio padre a vedere la partita .. terzo controllo di palla mio papa si gira mi guarda e mi dice " questo è un fenomeno vedrai " .


----------



## Jino (14 Aprile 2016)

Erano bastate per noi tifosi una manciata di partite di campionato e coppa per capire sarebbe stato un alieno. Ricordo benissimo la prima con l'Ancona ma ancor di più la prima con l'Ajax del girone, li mi sono alzato e ho detto questo è un fenomeno.


----------



## wildfrank (14 Aprile 2016)

Continuiamo a farci del male, mi raccomando...


----------



## Black (14 Aprile 2016)

che nostalgia! senza ripetere le qualità dell'indimenticabile Ricky, ricordo come fosse arrivato come un acquisto tra i tanti senza essere nemmeno pubblicizzato un granchè. E poi invece....


----------



## wfiesso (14 Aprile 2016)

Brividi madonna mia.... la prima volta che lo vidi giocare pensai che fosse un pazzo, avevo ragione


----------



## Marilson (14 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ecco adesso mi metto a piangere



quella sera me la ricordo benissimo. Ero salito con i miei dalla Calabria a Pisa per cercare casa, da li a poche settimane avrei cominciato i corsi universitari del 1 anno. Stavamo cercando il b&b nelle campagne Pisane, con non poche difficolta', ovviamente sintonizzati su Radio Rai per la diretta del match. Seguii in diretta radio il momento in cui Kaka' segno'. Me lo ricordo come se fosse ora. Il resto e' storia.


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Aprile 2016)

Vorrei quel libro, ritengo Carletto un personaggio squisito e anche molto importante per nostra storia


----------



## Julian4674 (14 Aprile 2016)

Non ci sono parole per descriverlo, anche ora che è un pensionato si mangerebbe tranquillamente tutti i nostri difensori. è stato il migliore in una squadra perfetta


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (14 Aprile 2016)

Ricordo benissimo il suo arrivo... Si era parlato per tutta estate del possibile acquisto di D'Alessandro (allora considerato un fenomeno) ed al suo posto arriva questo sconosciuto con la faccia pulita, gli occhialini e peraltro con un nome imbarazzante a causa del quale gli amici gobbi e intertristi avevano già iniziato a prendere per i fondelli...

E' stata una goduria estrema vedere le loro risatine spegnersi già a partire dalle primissime partite... Grazie Ricky!

Ps: ma che fine ha fatto il fortissimo D'alessandro poi? Boh...


----------



## diavolo (14 Aprile 2016)

Ridatemi quel Milan


----------



## tequila D (14 Aprile 2016)

Premessa1: quando giocavo alla play station lui non poteva mai mancare nelle mie formazioni.
Premessa2: come giocatore a livello assoluto per me è anche più forte di Messi, mi ricordo un Brasile-Argentina coi 2 in campo che Messi a suo confronto pareva un dilettante.

Fatte queste 2 doverose premesse però mi chiedo, se Kaka avesse avuto 10 anni di meno e giocasse adesso le sue stagioni più competitive, in che squadre attuali voi lo vedreste meglio?io al Barcellona non ce lo vedo con il modo di giocare degli spagnoli, al Real Madrid nemmeno sarà perché l ho già visto giocare con CR7, al Bayern nemmeno perché i tedeschi giocano con gli esterni tipo Robben Ribery Douglas Costa Coman e non con il trequartista alla Kaka,il Manchester è sparito, il Chelsea quasi, la Juventus con Allegri in panchina forse? Oppure le squadre dai petrol dollari tipo Psg o Manchester City?
Sarà perché sono nostalgico ma con queste squadre io Kaka non me ce lo vedo.
Per me lui ed il Milan erano una cosa sola, una volta separati ci hanno rimesso entrambi. Solo al Milan me ce lo vedo. Sarà perché sono nostalgico eh non saprei di preciso neanche io....


----------



## dyablo65 (14 Aprile 2016)

che nostalgia , che ricordi.....

una squadra mostruosa.

avevamo anche due terzini eccezionali....anche adesso alla loro veneranda eta' sarebbero meglio di quelli che abbiamo oggi.

lasciamo stare il centrocampo e l'attacco che e' meglio.

quello era il MILAN.


----------



## unbreakable (14 Aprile 2016)

io mi ricordo che si facevano storie sul prezzo per comprarlo..ora non mi ricordo con esattezza il prezzo ma mi pare sui 8-9 milioni..per uno che sarebbe diventato fortissimo..ora invece con nonchalamche Bertolucci e pavoletti valgono il doppio del suo valore economico..che valgono un unghia di ricardino -.-


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Aprile 2016)

quello scatto con assist per Cafu (e conseguente gol di sheva) me lo ricorderò finchè campo. 

quanto mi manca quel milan e quel fior fiore di professionisti, altro che i pagliacci che ci tocca vedere oggi


----------



## Gekyn (14 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ecco adesso mi metto a piangere



Mamma mia quel sombrero in mezzo al campo con successivo lancio di 30 mt sulla corsa a Cafù......


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Mamma mia quel sombrero in mezzo al campo con successivo lancio di 30 mt sulla corsa a Cafù......



Roba da campioni .


----------



## Eziomare (15 Aprile 2016)

eh si, ricordo bene la sua prima partita, mi trovavo in un milan club improvvisato, nel momento in cui Sheva fa gol mi guardo in faccia con uno dei miei compari ed esclamo: "questo e' un fenomeno", mentre l'altro bestemmia di felicita'.
Giocatore immenso, la mia versione preferita e' stata quella dei primi due anni, quando giostrava pressoche' stabilmente alle spalle di due punte di ruolo.
Non c'era schema difensivo che tenesse, dritto per dritto come una lama nel burro.
Peccato sia durato relativamente poco ad altissimi livelli, come quasi tutti i grandi brasiliani


----------



## MissRossonera (15 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Prendo un paio di passaggi fondamentali dal libro di Carletto che mi hanno quasi commosso :
> 
> «L’estate 2003 è stata quella dello sbarco di un marziano. Un enfant prodige, nel parco giochi dei campioni d’Europa…»
> 
> ...



Queste parole sono un colpo al cuore. Mamma che nostalgia,ho amato tantissimo Ricky! E poi quello squadrone... Non ce la faccio,fa troppo male.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2016)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Queste parole sono un colpo al cuore. Mamma che nostalgia,ho amato tantissimo Ricky! E poi quello squadrone... Non ce la faccio,fa troppo male.



Era un milan detentore della coppa campioni!!! Una coppa vinta con Rui Costa trequartista e uomo squadra dalla metà campo in su. Poi arriva questo ragazzo dalla faccia pulita e praticamente gli scippa il posto! La serietà e la professionalità di Rui Costa furono encomiabili : mai una parola fuori posto, mai a protestare o tenere il muso ( ogni riferimento a piccolo uomo attualmente in rosa non è per nulla casuale ), anzi , il portoghese aiutò ricky nell'inserimento in una realtà nuova. Che uomo Rui Costa , che giocatore! E faceva spesso la riserva!!! La riserva!!! Grasso che colava. Kakà in quel milan arrivò al momento giusto al posto giusto. Il nostro milan era una squadra tecnicamente fortissima e dal possesso palla sistematico ma con una manovra un pò troppo spesso involuta. Le accelerazioni di ricky ci fecero compiere quell'ulteriore salto di qualità. Le difese avversarie ricordo che erano sempre prese alla sprovvista dai movimenti e dagli strappi del brasiliano. Per non parlare del suo tiro dalla distanza : il gol ad empoli lo ricordate ? Strillai di gioia come un demente!!!
Non penso ci si faccia del male a rievocare. Il male me lo fanno i bidoni di oggi.


----------



## MissRossonera (15 Aprile 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Era un milan detentore della coppa campioni!!! Una coppa vinta con Rui Costa trequartista e uomo squadra dalla metà campo in su. Poi arriva questo ragazzo dalla faccia pulita e praticamente gli scippa il posto! La serietà e la professionalità di Rui Costa furono encomiabili : mai una parola fuori posto, mai a protestare o tenere il muso ( ogni riferimento a piccolo uomo attualmente in rosa non è per nulla casuale ), anzi , il portoghese aiutò ricky nell'inserimento in una realtà nuova. Che uomo Rui Costa , che giocatore! E faceva spesso la riserva!!! La riserva!!! Grasso che colava. Kakà in quel milan arrivò al momento giusto al posto giusto. Il nostro milan era una squadra tecnicamente fortissima e dal possesso palla sistematico ma con una manovra un pò troppo spesso involuta. Le accelerazioni di ricky ci fecero compiere quell'ulteriore salto di qualità. Le difese avversarie ricordo che erano sempre prese alla sprovvista dai movimenti e dagli strappi del brasiliano. Per non parlare del suo tiro dalla distanza : il gol ad empoli lo ricordate ? Strillai di gioia come un demente!!!
> Non penso ci si faccia del male a rievocare. Il male me lo fanno i bidoni di oggi.



Male in senso nostalgico,è ovvio che lo scempio odierno sia di gran lunga più atroce.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Aprile 2016)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Male in senso nostalgico,è ovvio che lo scempio odierno sia di gran lunga più atroce.



Miss, svuota la cartella dei messaggi privati


----------



## MissRossonera (15 Aprile 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Miss, svuota la cartella dei messaggi privati



Fatto!


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Aprile 2016)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Fatto!



Hai di nuovo gli MP pieni


----------

